# Building In Nepal



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The important thing is that the people are true craftsmen and do the best possible with the traditional materials available.

They are still building $15,000 marble coffee tables in Agra, India the same way the Taj Mahal temple/mausoleum was built. All the semi-precious gems are hand cut, ground and polished in sets of 2 of 4 to be set precisely to maintain the same quality standards of the Taj that was built about 500 years ago. The stones are set in precisely hand carved recesses using a very unique adhesive that seems to last eons. A table top now takes a few people several months to complate before finishing and assembly.

There is an unbelievable desire for perfection and quality in that part of the world. That may be why there are few exports (cars included).

Dick


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

concretemasonry said:


> The important thing is that the people are true craftsmen and do the best possible with the traditional materials available.
> 
> They are still building $15,000 marble coffee tables in Agra, India the same way the Taj Mahal temple/mausoleum was built. All the semi-precious gems are hand cut, ground and polished in sets of 2 of 4 to be set precisely to maintain the same quality standards of the Taj that was built about 500 years ago. The stones are set in precisely hand carved recesses using a very unique adhesive that seems to last eons. A table top now takes a few people several months to complate before finishing and assembly.
> 
> ...


Agra, Taj? You seem to have the wrong country, this is Nepal and they wouldn't take kindly at all to you lumping them in with India. I'd appreciate if you start your own threads if you'd like to waffle on with your theories.thanks.


----------

